# Which antenna adapter for a 99 Audi A4



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

Hi, Hope someone can help me. I am changing the head unit of my audi and adding an amp. I just discovered that I need to get an antenna adapter to get FM in the new radio. There are 2 types available, a standard one and an amplified version that has a 12v wire. Which one should I get? 

Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Non amplified


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

Ok.thanks!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Er, amplified! Also need an active speaker adaptor for your rears/sub.


----------

